# Model building



## confused (Feb 24, 2013)

What is the best type of glue to use in building model buildings? Should the parts be painted first before gluing? I have a spray painter so painting first or later shouldn't be that bad. what is the best way to insure that the edges are square?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the forums. There are some incredibly gifted modelers here, I'm sure you will get some excellent advice.

I'll start with my limited skills by saying "it depends". Some glues work better than others on different materials - are you working from a kit of plastic parts, or wood, or plaster, or...

enjoy your time here, look around, and kick the tires.

Jim


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Alot of good advice here.
For most plastic models I use Testers Liquid Cement. You apply it with a small brush that is built into the lid. 
For certain Pieces that are difficult to stay in place I use tiny amounts of CA Glue. Like crazy Glue but made for models. It comes in different forms of Liquid. I use the "medium" one. With CA glue be careful not to get it on anything but the model piece itself. Also it is very quick drying and is permanent.

Somewhere, maybe about half way thru my layout thread I showed Scratch Building a barn out of styrene. The entire model was assembled with Testors Liquid.
A far as squaring? I do it with line of sight and maybe using something square to prop corners up against. Im sure others here have tools that will help with that.


----------



## confused (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I am sure I will be posting many more as I start on this adventure!


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

For getting square corners, there are some tools on the web you can buy.

Micromark has a jig which is a metal tray and strong magnets. There's also a clear acrylic 90° corner out there that also uses strong magnets to hold the corner while the glue or solvent cures.

Hobby Lobby also has strong magnets and maybe something like basswood you can fashion into a 90° corner.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This may be hard to believe for some.....but, Lego blocks will make great corners. If you are using CA glues, one caution it getting the CAs on the Lego blocks. Other concern, in my case, is convincing my grandson of my need for a few of his Lego blocks


----------

